# Surf Fishing in Wildwood Crest



## Pete7072

I'm pretty new to surf fishing. I've been practicing my cast which is a start. Anyone know what some good bait to use and any tips on what kind of fish I'll be getting and any tips to help me out in Wildwood. Thanks ! :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Hey Pete*

Striper, blues, weak fish and flounder are being caught. Clams and mackerel seem to be the baits of choice.


----------



## Pete7072

*Tips*

I have a 10' rod and spinner 15lb test any tips on how to set it all up. I'm thinking of using 5 or 6 ounce weight with the prongs on it ( also known as a spider weight ) so it'll help grab the sand. I just need some tips as far as how much string I should give from the weight to the bait .Thanks for everything


----------



## junkmansj

Good Rule of thumb is 10# of shock leader test for every ounce of sinker weight, 5 OZ =50# shock leader. Shock leader shood be twice the distance from the reel to the tip of your rod PLUS 5 turns around reel Spool. You will also need waders to get out to the 1st Bar at Low Tide


----------



## Pete7072

Thanks I'll definitly use that advice. I refuse to go out to the first bar LOL. I go every year and about a year ago I swam out to the first bar just to see how far it was and I was bumped pretty hard by some sand paper skin . I swam back pretty damn fast trying to avoid staying on the surface. I'm going to be using fresh shelled clams for bait.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*hey Pete*

You can also try the toll bridge over on ocean drive between wildwood crest and cape may. Ya don't need waders and they have been catchin fish.


----------



## parkstreet1234

*Hi*

Yea, I was just fishing there. Use clams. I walked out in the water with flip flops, but it is better if you have some other kind of shoes, because they cut into the sides of my feet from dragging them in the water.

I was using a telescopic rod, however you need at least a regular salt water fishing rod. The reson is sometimes there is seaweed in the water, and you have to cast beyond that.

Guys were catching a lot of stuff, like sea bass. You should use a 2oz-4oz weights, use Clams with just a regular rig you should do fine. The distance between the weight and the loop on your threaded hook should be about the same distance as your elbow is to your hand. Don't put it too low, or you will catch a sting ray like I did, haha. 

Some of the fisherman told me that the fish like the lures with pink, but yellow is the last color on the light spectrum, so the fish can see yellow the best. 

Go right on either side of the bridge, and cast for the middle of the bridge, about 50+ Feet. This is the optiumum area because it is dug out in the channel.

Also use caution when crossing a small inlet, there is quicksand there, so go out in the water kinda far to pass that.

You can just walk out in the water for about 20 yards, I walked up to my chest area. The other guys there thought I was crazy and said I must have been cold, but it wasn't cold for me. 

Happy Fishing!

P.S. This area is right near the toll on Ocean Ave, near 2 mile inn (actually I just ate there). Coming from the WildW crest side, it is on the left or right of the first bridge you come to going to Cape May.

Also, for cheap rods ect. in that area, go to Kmart.

GREAT PLACE TO FISH IF YOU HAVE SALT WATER GEAR.:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## Pete7072

Thanks, I want to move around and go to different spots but between the wife and the in-laws it'll be hard so if I can go their I will but Ill mostly be on the beach in Wildwood Crest, So any tips for that would be Great :fishing:


----------



## fishhead

1/2 inch of fishbite bloodworms tipped with a squid tenticle on a small hook will score kingfish.

If you can get to sunset beach (south of Cape May) you can take the family under the pretense of seeing the sunset and shops and the cement ship ... then do so an hour before sunset ... small baits like the one for kingfish, or small jigs with 3" or 4" curleytail plastic will score lots of small (and maybe some keeper) weakfish.

Ruddedogg is the Wildwood man ... it's his home turf ... I mean sand


----------



## Pete7072

*Different rigs*

Thanks. Like I said I'm going to try to jump around. I convinced the wife to go down early the first day and rent a 16 footer and fish the back bays. As far as that I'll be on the Crest beach fishing early mornings and night time. I'll be using a Hi Lo rig mostly with clam and or a fish finding rig with live bunker. We'll see :fishing:


----------



## Pete7072

I'm leaving this Friday anyone have any new news about that situation down there?


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Not to bad*

the flounder bite is still good however its better in the back bays.


----------



## fultzrick

*Stripers this weekend?*

Hey RD will there be any striper action in your area this weekend in the surf or back bays?


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Yep*

ya might catch some resident schoolies.


----------



## Marksworld

you can still p/u smaller stripers in the back bay either drowning clams or using poppers around the sod banks. 
Or go down to Lighthouse State Park off the beach and use clam for the bigger fish. The reports have had big fish pulled out of there for last couple of weeks straight!!


----------



## junkmansj

Heard of some croackers in that area


----------



## jckea

RuddeDogg said:


> the flounder bite is still good however its better in the back bays.


Keepers?


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Yep*

Good sized keepers are still being caught.


----------



## junkmansj

fished the lighthouse park last couple days, Small sharks. Was told there were blues before we got there on bunker


----------



## Pete7072

Well I'm back now, first day got down at around 12 and didn't check in until 2 so I went directly to Sunset beach in Cape May. There were poles everywhere I barely fit. I got a couple of misses then pulled in a sand shark about a foot and a half in length, had to leave after that. Fished on the surf in Wildwood Crest a couple times in the evening but got nothing using mackrel. A guy in my hotel pulled in a monster blue and some 12 or 13 year old kid was telling me that a week prior some guy had a mako caught on the surf??? I don't know but, I enjoyed it until the last day I waded out, casted put pole in spike turned around to get a cig and realized someone had stolen my multi-tool pliers, my cigs and my lighter and left my bait !!!!


----------

